# What are the safe and no staining chews??



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

About 2 weeks ago(while on vacation) my hubby came home with a package of Hartz small natural rawhide bones. I looked them over, decided to let Haley try one but only with supervision. She loved it, kept her busy and happy for awhile. Even her fave toy couldnt keep her attention that long, LOL!
I know that they are a choking hazard but these held up and I kept a very watchful eye on her. Its like they disengrated(sp?), no big pieces ever fell off but I know she ate them.
Anyway hubby bought her more but of a different brand...these do not hold up as well, they do break off in big pieces so I threw them away. We cant find the original ones he bought so I wanted to ask what you all gave your fluffs to chew on and where do you purchase them from?
Also are they safe to ingest? 

Thanks,

Celena


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

From what I understand, rawhide is not a good for dogs in general. Not only is there a choking hazard, but it is hard to digest. You might want to google it.

My girls get Merrick Flossie, Merrick Texas Tooth Picks and CET Hextra Dental Chews to chew on. I only give them those under supervision.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

EEK!!! Just came across some post about rawhides being bad for dogs......wow I have a lot to learn! Never had a dog before but when I go into a store and they have tons of rawhide bones I assume they are okay.....maybe bigger dogs can handle digesting them better??


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 14 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817692


> From what I understand, rawhide is not a good for dogs in general. Not only is there a choking hazard, but it is hard to digest. You might want to google it.
> 
> My girls get Merrick Flossie, Merrick Texas Tooth Picks and CET Hextra Dental Chews to chew on. I only give them those under supervision.[/B]


Thank you, I just googled and did a forum search....now I feel awful for letting her have them!! It seems the Merrick Flossie is mentioned the most....if you dont mind me asking where do you purchase them from?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 14 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817698


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 14 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817692





> From what I understand, rawhide is not a good for dogs in general. Not only is there a choking hazard, but it is hard to digest. You might want to google it.
> 
> My girls get Merrick Flossie, Merrick Texas Tooth Picks and CET Hextra Dental Chews to chew on. I only give them those under supervision.[/B]


Thank you, I just googled and did a forum search....now I feel awful for letting her have them!! It seems the Merrick Flossie is mentioned the most....if you dont mind me asking where do you purchase them from?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I usually get them at my local pet supply stores, but I think a lot of our SM vendors carry them and lots of other on-line stores.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have purchased the merrick flossies at localpet shops - planetdog, fetch, etc. These are local to my area so that's where I have found them. You cannot find them at big shops like petsmart and petco. These places have the RedBarn products and while Hunter likes them he likes the flossies better. 

We also recently received Thrive's Papaya strips and he loves them!!! He finished one and sat under the counter where we put the package waiting for another one. Different places sell them for different prices but if you google them they will come up. Their formal name is Thrive - SuperTreats Pro-Digestive Papaya Chews.

Hunter also likes CloudStar's Apple, Carrot, and Sweet Potato Chews. Again, I have purchased these locally but I think a few SM vendors carry them in their stores and you can also google them to find different places that carry them at different prices.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you have problems with the Merrick Flossies staining around the mouth? :ThankYou:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Aug 14 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817725


> Do you have problems with the Merrick Flossies staining around the mouth? :ThankYou:[/B]


None at all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a problem with my dogs eating through flossies or bully sticks in 5 minutes. Not a safe in the least for my dogs and they made a disgusting mess stuck in Soda's coat. 

We do CET chews (which are rawhide by the way) and other rawhide chews under supervision. As aggressive as my dogs are with other chews, they do fine with rawhide. It is not for a dog who will break off chunks and eat them nor do I ever use compressed rawhide (which comes apart in chunks easily).


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 14 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817732


> I have a problem with my dogs eating through flossies or bully sticks in 5 minutes. Not a safe in the least for my dogs and they made a disgusting mess stuck in Soda's coat.
> 
> We do CET chews (which are rawhide by the way) and other rawhide chews under supervision. As aggressive as my dogs are with other chews, they do fine with rawhide. It is not for a dog who will break off chunks and eat them nor do I ever use compressed rawhide (which comes apart in chunks easily).[/B]


Haley is pretty aggressive also with her chewing and is almost obsessed with the rawhides. I now know its not good for her to digest but I want to find something safe she could chew. So with the CET chews you watch them to make sure none break off or they digest it? I will just have to make sure she doesnt chew bits off and eat them.

Thanks everyone for your help! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The only thing I leave my dogs with are sterilized bones (the kind that come with filling in the middle or empty) or heavy nylabones. Anything else I have to watch. I think that's just how it is with aggressive chewers. In my house, the more valuable and tasty, the faster it gets torn apart.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 14 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817851


> The only thing I leave my dogs with are sterilized bones (the kind that come with filling in the middle or empty) or heavy nylabones. Anything else I have to watch. I think that's just how it is with aggressive chewers. In my house, the more valuable and tasty, the faster it gets torn apart.[/B]


Thanks JMM! She has a nylabone but has no interest in it. I guess its not tasty enough for her, LOL! I will look into getting her a sterilized bone....
:SM Rocks!:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817701


> I have purchased the merrick flossies at localpet shops - planetdog, fetch, etc. These are local to my area so that's where I have found them. You cannot find them at big shops like petsmart and petco. These places have the RedBarn products and while Hunter likes them he likes the flossies better.
> 
> We also recently received Thrive's Papaya strips and he loves them!!! He finished one and sat under the counter where we put the package waiting for another one. Different places sell them for different prices but if you google them they will come up. Their formal name is Thrive - SuperTreats Pro-Digestive Papaya Chews.
> 
> Hunter also likes CloudStar's Apple, Carrot, and Sweet Potato Chews. Again, I have purchased these locally but I think a few SM vendors carry them in their stores and you can also google them to find different places that carry them at different prices.[/B]


Thanks so much, I ordered the Thrive Papaya strips, a flossie and the CloudStars Sweet Potato chews. I give her little pieces of carrots as treats along with fruits but I know she will love the extra variety from the ones I purchased. :ThankYou:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 14 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817851


> The only thing I leave my dogs with are sterilized bones (the kind that come with filling in the middle or empty) or heavy nylabones.[/B]


How long do you let your furbabies chew on the sterilized bones (with the filling in the middle)? I want to try it but the ones they sell at a store near me are always so big--about 3-4 inches size. I gave the empty one to the gang once and they had no interest in it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I keep giving the filled sterilized bones until the filling is gone. Sometimes I refill it with something and freeze them.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817701


> I have purchased the merrick flossies at localpet shops - planetdog, fetch, etc. These are local to my area so that's where I have found them. You cannot find them at big shops like petsmart and petco. These places have the RedBarn products and while Hunter likes them he likes the flossies better.
> 
> We also recently received Thrive's Papaya strips and he loves them!!! He finished one and sat under the counter where we put the package waiting for another one. Different places sell them for different prices but if you google them they will come up. Their formal name is Thrive - SuperTreats Pro-Digestive Papaya Chews.
> 
> Hunter also likes CloudStar's Apple, Carrot, and Sweet Potato Chews. Again, I have purchased these locally but I think a few SM vendors carry them in their stores and you can also google them to find different places that carry them at different prices.[/B]



I wanted to let you know I ordered Haley a Merrick Flossie, the Papaya strips and the CloudStar sweet potato chews and she LOVES all 3 of them! Thank you so much for the recs....I give her carrots and fruits but its nice to offer her a variety.
I also ordered the Kona chicken Jerky strips...little hard of course but I break them into tiny pieces. Have you tried these??
:ThankYou:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Get a kong toy and stuff treats into it. They are great for chewers. Rylee has the Merrick products but she is not a chewer.


----------

